# Spark Plug Options for CCR 2450?



## WaWaZat (Jan 3, 2014)

The owner’s manual calls for an NGK BPMR4A but the lawnmower store sold me an NGK BPM8Y, telling me it’s hotter and will work better in cold weather. What’s the difference between these 2 plugs and will what they sold me work well?


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

The bpm8y is the colder plug it will work but I would use the right plug.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I'd go with the manual. I'm pretty sure the Toro engineer's are aware that the machine will be used in colder weather.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

351beno said:


> The bpm8y is the colder plug it will work but I would use the right plug.


351 is right,
low number is hot high number is cold
https://www.ngk.com/learning-center/article/225/heat-range-conversion-chart


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

also

https://www.ngk.com/learning-center/article/174/ngk-numbering-systems


----------

